# Reaching Full Size



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

The litter size was thirteen and culled down to eight after day three. The babies are one month and two weeks old, from petshop lines. Any idea when they'll stop growing?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

No way to be precise but they will continue to mature until around 12 weeks.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I have found pet shop lines mature a bit faster than the bigger mice, guess kind of obvious when you think they're born a similar size but have a lot more growing to do.

Mine reach full size around 8 weeks old in the pure petshop lines but the more I have bred with bigger/better quality mice the more I notice it is taking longer.

Usually breeding is around 10-12 weeks though which tends to be when they are more or less their full size no matter which line.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay, thank you both.


----------

